# CRISI



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2008)

Ma dov'e' questa crisi? ... cantava Petrolini ... dove?
























Roma, in via Condotti per la ricerca del regalo








Cose da matti!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Dicembre 2008)

Infatti, la crisi colpisce più che altro le aziende, ma non soltanto: fortunatamente anche coloro che da decine di anni sfruttano il mercato e la borsa per affari che non dovrebbero esistere. Ad esempio mi sono sempre chiesto perché gli enti indispensabili siano rappresentati in borsa (energia, telefonia, ecc). E poi saltano tutti gli accrocchi e rimane fortemente avvertito chi voleva "sistemarsi".

Comunque gente, fra un po' risale il barometro del benessere, e la mini-recessione ci ha portato anche qualche regaluccio, come ad esempio l'inatteso abbassamento di alcuni costi...


----------



## Old sperella (20 Dicembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Infatti, la crisi colpisce più che altro le aziende, ma non soltanto: fortunatamente anche coloro che da decine di anni sfruttano il mercato e la borsa per affari che non dovrebbero esistere. Ad esempio mi sono sempre chiesto perché gli enti indispensabili siano rappresentati in borsa (energia, telefonia, ecc). E poi saltano tutti gli accrocchi e rimane fortemente avvertito chi voleva "sistemarsi".
> 
> Comunque gente, fra un po' risale il barometro del benessere, e la mini-recessione ci ha portato anche qualche regaluccio, come ad esempio l'inatteso abbassamento di alcuni costi...


Infatti . Come privati sentiremo lo strascico della crisi quando il Paese si riprenderà . Per ora l'abbassamento dei prezzi ci agevola e fa in modo che ci sia appunto la ripresa !


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2008)

La cosa spaventosa e' tutta quella gente per strada  

	
	
		
		
	


	





MAH!


----------



## Old Holly (21 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La cosa spaventosa e' tutta quella gente per strada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gente esce, guarda le vetrine, poi bisogna vedere se spende...
Comunque sono del parere che la crisi la si percepirà maggiormente dal 2 gennaio in avanti...


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Dicembre 2008)

La crisi per il momento è principalmente occupazionale. si stanno perdendo tantissimi posti di lavoro e alla lunga questo si farà sentire, anche perchè oramai sono moltissime le famiglie che si sobbarcano mutui che riescono a pagare solamente se entrambi i componenti della famiglia lavorano. Basta che uno dei due perda il lavoro e il giochino si rompe. E dato che in questo periodo è piuttosto facile perdere il lavoro..
Inoltre sono anni che le persone accendono mutui anche per andare in vacanza oppure per fare acquisti da 200 €. La vera crisi non la si vede immediatamente dal calo dei consumi, ma dall'indebitamento delle famiglie. E da questo punto di vista siamo ai massimi storici.

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Dicembre 2008)

Chi perde il posto di lavoro deve avere la forza di riciclarsi e andare verso le nuove frontiere dell'energia rinnovabile e ambiente. Lì trova lavoro.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La crisi per il momento è principalmente occupazionale. si stanno perdendo tantissimi posti di lavoro e alla lunga questo si farà sentire, anche perchè oramai sono moltissime le famiglie che si sobbarcano mutui che riescono a pagare solamente se entrambi i componenti della famiglia lavorano. Basta che uno dei due perda il lavoro e il giochino si rompe. E dato che in questo periodo è piuttosto facile perdere il lavoro..
> Inoltre sono anni che le persone accendono mutui anche per andare in vacanza oppure per fare acquisti da 200 €. La vera crisi non la si vede immediatamente dal calo dei consumi, ma dall'indebitamento delle famiglie. E da questo punto di vista siamo ai massimi storici.
> 
> Buscopann


Sinceramente però quando vede le file chilometriche in autostrada per andare a sciare (costo di un we sulla neve per una famiglia di quattro persone = dagli 700 agli 800 euro minimo, andata e ritorno in giornata dai 300- euro) mi vien quasi da sorridere...per non piangere!

Sembriamo la banda di musicisti che canta e suona mentre il titanic affonda...


----------



## Old *strega* (21 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente però quando vede le file chilometriche in autostrada per andare a sciare (costo di un we sulla neve per una famiglia di quattro persone = dagli 700 agli 800 euro minimo, andata e ritorno in giornata dai 300- euro) mi vien quasi da sorridere...per non piangere!
> 
> Sembriamo la banda di musicisti che canta e suona mentre il titanic affonda...


 
concordo in pieno!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente però quando vede le file chilometriche in autostrada per andare a sciare (costo di un we sulla neve per una famiglia di quattro persone = dagli 700 agli 800 euro minimo, andata e ritorno in giornata dai 300- euro) mi vien quasi da sorridere...per non piangere!
> 
> Sembriamo la banda di musicisti che canta e suona mentre il titanic affonda...


Questi non sono quelli che hanno problemi..mi sembra evidente.
Le famiglie che soffrono della crisi in montagna non ci andavano neanche prima.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questi non sono quelli che hanno problemi..mi sembra evidente.
> Le famiglie che soffrono della crisi in montagna non ci andavano neanche prima.


Per il ponte dell'8 si son formati *100*...dico *CENTO* CHILOMETRI DI CODA sull'autostrada del brennero per la gente al ritorno dalla montagna...hai idea di quante auto ci vogliono per formare un simile serpentone?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tutta gente che sta bene economicamente secondo te?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per il ponte dell'8 si son formati *100*...dico *CENTO* CHILOMETRI DI CODA sull'autostrada del brennero per la gente al ritorno dalla montagna...hai idea di quante auto ci vogliono per formare un simile serpentone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Evidentemente sì ...altrimente non ci potrebbe andare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io conosco le persone che hanno difficoltà economiche e fanno sembrare ricca me.
Evidentemente le notizie di crisi sono diffuse per tranquillizzare chi in crisi è davvero o per preparare a future difficoltà.


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma dov'e' questa crisi? ... cantava Petrolini ... dove?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi stupisci, proprio tu con questa domanda.

La risposta dovresti averla.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Dicembre 2008)

Io prendo la crisi con la filosofia che potrò sempre dormire sotto un ponte finché ponti ci saranno. Poiché ho già dormito sotto i ponti (anche un po' per scelta), non mi sembra una gran cattiva scelta. Ovviamente non è una vita da lusso, ma c'è di peggio: non trovare un ponte


----------



## Mari' (21 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mi stupisci, proprio tu con questa domanda.
> 
> La risposta dovresti averla.


A guardare tutta quella gente per strada resto di sasso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... la risposta la sto cercando, poi leggo quest'articolo e mi perdo di nuovo:

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/08_...ve_c33970d2-cf16-11dd-9e84-00144f02aabc.shtml







  ma dove nasce tutta sta voglia di viaggiare pensando alla botta dei prossimi mesi gia' annunciata in vari settori ... dove?


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A guardare tutta quella gente per strada resto di sasso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mari.. i ricchi diventano più ricchi, i poveri più poveri. Tutto qui.. era pronosticabile.
E poi.. tutti dicono di essere in crisi, ma giornali e tv riportano altro.

mmm 2+2= ???

Proprio tu? Ja!!!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mari.. i ricchi diventano più ricchi, i poveri più poveri. Tutto qui.. era pronosticabile.


... e vabbe' ma questo e' da sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se non ci fossero i poveri come camperebbero i ricchi, ah? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' la classe media che sta andando a farsi fottere ... ieri sera ho visto un servizio alla TIBBU' di stato che parlava della Grecia e dei problemi occupazionali ed economici ... c'e' una categaria di eta' (quelli appena diplomati o laureati), sai come li chiamano? ... quelli dei 700 euro mensili  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ad ascoltare la disperazione/delisione/frustazione e rabbia di tutti quei giovani mi son venuti i brividi ... anche li ci sono giovani che sono costretti a vivere con i genitori perche' non possono permttersi la spesa di una casa per loro.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Dicembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Io prendo la crisi con la filosofia che potrò sempre dormire sotto un ponte finché ponti ci saranno. Poiché ho già dormito sotto i ponti (anche un po' per scelta), non mi sembra una gran cattiva scelta. Ovviamente non è una vita da lusso, ma c'è di peggio: non trovare un ponte


In mancanza di ponti si può stare in stazione


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e vabbe' ma questo e' da sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo so, c'è una grande frustrazione Mari.. ma nessuno di loro ( io si) ha mosso un dito per cambiare.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Evidentemente sì ...altrimente non ci potrebbe andare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so di per certo che gran parte dei finanziamenti rilasciati ultimamente (credito al consumo) sono stati fatti x le vacanze....


----------



## Iris (22 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma dov'e' questa crisi? ... cantava Petrolini ... dove?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Via Condotti è sempre stata così piena. I negozi erano vuoti. Ad eccezione dei negozi tipo l'erbolario, Calzedonia, le librerie ecc ecc. dove ci sono anche i regali da 10 euro. Stessa cosa per i centri commerciali.
Sono stata di frequente al centro. Venerdì sera (ero andata a mangiare a Via della Vite) alle 19 e trenta i negozi avevano già abbassato le saracinesche.I ristoranti, che prima non accettavano neanche le prenotazioni (ci si metteva in fila insomma) avevano posti liberi.
Per quanto riguarda le settimane bianche, gli albergatori rispetto agli anni scorsi hanno abbassato i prezzi. Era già avvenuto questa estate.
I saldi cominceranno a Roma il 3 gennaio, per volontà dei commercianti. Segno che la merce è rimasta in gran parte invenduta.


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Dicembre 2008)

Rinascente Piazza Duomo Milano: sabato incasso di 2 milioni di euro...
Meglio così!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> so di per certo che gran parte dei finanziamenti rilasciati ultimamente (credito al consumo) sono stati fatti x le vacanze....


 E' una scelta di pagare una cifra importante a rate.
Conosco miliardari (in lire) che l'auto l'hanno sempre comprata a rate.
Chi è in difficoltà alle vacanze non ci pensa neppure.

Vedete...poi dicono che i politici che non hanno il polso della situazione, ma anche noi abbiamo una visione deformata dalla nostra esperienza.


----------



## Iris (22 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' una scelta di pagare una cifra importante a rate.
> Conosco miliardari (in lire) che l'auto l'hanno sempre comprata a rate.
> Chi è in difficoltà alle vacanze non ci pensa neppure.
> 
> Vedete...poi dicono che i politici che non hanno il polso della situazione, ma anche noi abbiamo una visione deformata dalla nostra esperienza.


 
Molto spesso i miliardari...non pagano proprio!!!
 Soprattutto le tasse!


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2008)

Io quando leggo questi titoli:

ISTAT: 5,3% DELLE FAMIGLIE NON HA SOLDI PER IL CIBO

E quando guardo queste immagini







Vado in bestia e penso: A chi tanto e a chi niente.


http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_846469105.html


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> In mancanza di ponti si può stare in stazione


 Eh già - e si rischia l'arresto = pernottamento + colazione gratuiti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io quando leggo questi titoli:
> 
> ISTAT: 5,3% DELLE FAMIGLIE NON HA SOLDI PER IL CIBO
> 
> ...


 Dopo l'introduzione dell'Euro (nel 2002) l'aumento del cibo e di alcuni altri prodotti è stato 80-100%, con variazioni anche notevoli in questi 6 anni. Le cifre dell'ISTAT non sono più affidabili da allora, in quanto hanno dovuto chiudere entrambi gli occhi per non danneggiare l'Italia al cospetto dell'Europa.

Un chilo di pane costava nel 2002 sì e no 3000 Lire. Oggi costa 3 Euro = 6000 Lire = 100%. Questo è un'inflazione più del 15% annuale. Altro esempio: frutta. Nel 2002 un chilo di mele costava 1200-1800 Lire. Oggi trovi, se sei molto fortunato, un chilo per 1.80 Euro. Parlo per acquisti da negozi normali, non supermercati.

Tutte le "statistiche" fatte dall'ISTAT dal 2002 (e poco prima in previsione guai) non sono di fatto attendibili, e grazie a loro un 30% abbondante di persone sta più nella merda che prima dell'Euro. La vergogna non sta soltanto negli aumenti, *ma che vi sia un'istituzione apparentemente super partes che in realtà non lo è*.


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Dopo l'introduzione dell'Euro (nel 2002) l'aumento del cibo e di alcuni altri prodotti è stato 80-100%, con variazioni anche notevoli in questi 6 anni. Le cifre dell'ISTAT non sono più affidabili da allora, in quanto hanno dovuto chiudere entrambi gli occhi per non danneggiare l'Italia al cospetto dell'Europa.
> 
> Un chilo di pane costava nel 2002 sì e no 3000 Lire. Oggi costa 3 Euro = 6000 Lire = 100%. Questo è un'inflazione più del 15% annuale. Altro esempio: frutta. Nel 2002 un chilo di mele costava 1200-1800 Lire. Oggi trovi, se sei molto fortunato, un chilo per 1.80 Euro. Parlo per acquisti da negozi normali, non supermercati.
> 
> Tutte le "statistiche" fatte dall'ISTAT dal 2002 (e poco prima in previsione guai) non sono di fatto attendibili, e grazie a loro un 30% abbondante di persone sta più nella merda che prima dell'Euro. La vergogna non sta soltanto negli aumenti, *ma che vi sia un'istituzione apparentemente super partes che in realtà non lo è*.


Cose da matti, senza contare come sono saliti i prezzi delle case  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' impossibile comprare qui in Italia.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Dicembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Dopo l'introduzione dell'Euro (nel 2002) l'aumento del cibo e di alcuni altri prodotti è stato 80-100%, con variazioni anche notevoli in questi 6 anni. Le cifre dell'ISTAT non sono più affidabili da allora, in quanto hanno dovuto chiudere entrambi gli occhi per non danneggiare l'Italia al cospetto dell'Europa.
> 
> Un chilo di pane costava nel 2002 sì e no 3000 Lire. Oggi costa 3 Euro = 6000 Lire = 100%. Questo è un'inflazione più del 15% annuale. Altro esempio: frutta. Nel 2002 un chilo di mele costava 1200-1800 Lire. Oggi trovi, se sei molto fortunato, un chilo per 1.80 Euro. Parlo per acquisti da negozi normali, non supermercati.
> 
> Tutte le "statistiche" fatte dall'ISTAT dal 2002 (e poco prima in previsione guai) non sono di fatto attendibili, e grazie a loro un 30% abbondante di persone sta più nella merda che prima dell'Euro. La vergogna non sta soltanto negli aumenti, *ma che vi sia un'istituzione apparentemente super partes che in realtà non lo è*.


il problema è che l'istat tiene conto anche di altri beni, in particolare l'elettronica, che hanno avuto invece diminuzioni e non aumenti.
Ma è ovvio che chi non arriva a fine mese se ne frega se il decoder abbassa l'nflazione!!
E poi trovo ridicolo che gli stipendi non siano commisurati all'inflazione (che già è bassa) ma solo relazionati ad essa in misura minore! 
Per lo shopping: la gente per ora i soldi ce li ha, però cerca di spendere meno. I regalini li fai, ma sono piene librerie e negozi di 'pensierini' non le grandi marche!
A roma c'è un negozio in centro, bellissimo, tutte belle marche, magliettine da 50-100euro e simili. Ieri c'era un sacco di gente in giro. E nel negozio invece pochissima. Le casse erano deserte. LA gente spende ma con un minimo di criterio in più, per ora. Il che porta alla crisi del mercato di molte cose 'superflue' o ritenute tali. Questo a sua volta porta chiusure di sedi o attività, disoccupazione e da lì al drastico calo anche del non'superfluo'... il passo è breve!! Ma lo vedremo a più lungo termine: gente che non riesce a pagare i mutui e comincia a non andare più a cena fuori (ceto medio). E chi già stava messo male.... finisce davvero alla caritas.


----------

